

Why I’m pitching at Startup Weekend - aaronkwhite
http://www.aaronkwhite.com/2011/miscellaneous/why-im-pitching-at-startup-weekend/

======
parfe
I pitched at startup weekend. It was a great experience to get up in front of
a group and try to succinctly convey an idea. I got a decent response but
ended up working on a different project.

As a warning, I spoiled my weekend by pitching a semi-well received idea. In
Baltimore we all got three votes and any idea with more than 7 votes went
through to the next round.

I had 8 votes. Starting highest to lowest to form groups I had to wait for all
the 30+ vote ideas to be announced which started pulling away talent. By the
time they got down to my idea, even though I had 8 votes, others had zero
interest. I did a disservice to myself by waiting to find an idea. I ended up
with a group of other lost souls and we had a good time.

I think the weekend would have been better if I joined up for a pitch I was
actually interested in rather than waiting to see who was going to join my
low-interest idea.

